# Food to calm me down



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I noticed that when I eat garlic, my blood pressure decreases and I feel more calm and sleep better. i always hated garlic cause of it´s smell, but recently I started eating a lot. 
Is there any other food with this effect?


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Chamomile tea.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Chocolate. Eases stress & actually does lift your spirits for awhile..just don't over do it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

light yogurt helps me calm down.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Milk always calms me down :yes


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Seconding chamomile tea. That stuff is amazing. 
Water.
Hot chocolate.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

CoaCoa and maple oatmeal


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

wine (small amount of alcohol) if your old enough


----------

